# Computer not Recognizing CD Drive and DVD/CDRW



## sodomojo (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried this trick:

Click Start / Run and type in regedit then navigate to

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

Checked for values named

Lowerfilters
Upperfilters

Delete them. Rebooted the system



But no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Two drives missing?
Can you see them in Device manager? Or BIOS?
If not - change the cable(s).


----------

